# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Sharing Google SketchUp Files

## jaerdaph

If I want to share a Google SketchUp model (SKP file) that uses my own original materials (SKM files) and/or my own components (separate SKP files), are these sources included in the SKP file I want to share or do I have to share all the other files as well? 

I'm using the free version of SketchUp and I'm not sure if things are different in the Pro version (which seems to offer a few more conveniences for corporate/professional work). 

I'm attaching a SKP file I made with an original materials texture to test this out. The PNG shows what the material texture should look like.

----------


## RobA

I can confirm the rock texture is included in the file.  Though I did have to upgrade to version 7.

-Rob A>

----------


## jaspertjie

My Confidence Class (minimum SU 6.0).
Picture included.

----------


## jaerdaph

> I can confirm the rock texture is included in the file.  Though I did have to upgrade to version 7.


Cool - thanks for checking!

----------


## jaerdaph

And thanks for sharing, jaspertjie!  :Smile:

----------


## Fuse

That's really nice jaspertjie.
Great job

----------


## jaspertjie

Thanks. I have many more models I could post but then I would give away everything and everyone could start modifying them...

----------

